# Mullet hardtail



## outback82 (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi all. I'd like to build a mullet hardtail. Does exist any mullet frame?


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

SC Chameleon
Banshee Enigma
Starling Roost


----------



## Marty01 (Oct 2, 2010)

outback82 said:


> Hi all. I'd like to build a mullet hardtail. Does exist any mullet frame?


out of curiosity.. and a bit of my not being up to date.. why not just put a smaller wheel on your current HT? i get that the changes in geo might not be welcommed.. but im curious as to why youd hunt down a purposely mullet frame


----------



## outback82 (Oct 20, 2021)

M


Marty01 said:


> out of curiosity.. and a bit of my not being up to date.. why not just put a smaller wheel on your current HT? i get that the changes in geo might not be welcommed.. but im curious as to why youd hunt down a purposely mullet frame


Just because i do not owe any ht at the moment and i have a set of mixed wheels in surplus


----------



## CORTH (May 13, 2015)

Consider watching some of the Hardtail Party videos on YouTube if you haven't already found that channel. The presenter's knowledge of hardtails is impressive.

He has a video comparing the Santa Cruz Chameleon in 29er and mullet.


----------



## Tonyorlo (1 mo ago)

I’d like to follow this discussion. I’m getting back into the sport and I’m stuck in the past (26” 9spd days). A mullet bike In my eyes is a 24-26, but I’m looking to use my banshee morphine 26” frame as a 26-27.5 mullet bike. I don’t want to steal your thread so I may start a similar one with my build.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

outback82 said:


> Hi all. I'd like to build a mullet hardtail. Does exist any mullet frame?


Ragley Mmmbop and Blue Pig frames are designed for 27.5 wheels and 150mm forks (max 160mm). I always thought they would make nice mullets with a 29" front wheel and 120mm fork. This would keep geometry very close to how it was designed. 

A mate ran his Production Privee Shan 27.5 as a mullet with a 120mm 29" fork for a while and it rode very well. Angles and bb height were very close when later he installed a 27.5 wheel and 160mm fork.


----------



## areeves08 (Jan 7, 2020)

I had a great time on my RSD Middlechild mullet bike. 27.5x3 in the rear gave plenty of squish.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I ridden with a person who has a Commenceal Meta HT mullet with a 29x2.6 front & 27.5x2.6 rear tire setup. A few reviews said the aluminum frame runs a bit harsh, but with the right rim & 2.6 tires that should smooth it out a little.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Seen multiple examples of Chromag 27.5 bikes being mulleted. I had a 27.5 Wideangle sold but was great bike just didn't need 3 hardtails.

If it was me I would get a Wideangle frame and experiment with a 130mm-140mm fork by swapping air springs o get a helm that can travel adjust relatively easily.


----------

